# Problems Navigating today (what is OpenX Market?)



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

So, several times today, when I navigate into a forum or thread, I am having a hard time navigating out. Clicking back does nothing, due to some hung up advertisement or something, called Open X Market.

If I click the handle near the back button, I can see a couple of lines that say Open X Market and usually one that is an address - bid.openx.net....... If I go back to teh last DBSTalk address using the handle, all works fine, but just clicking back is not working.

Doing some looking. Openx.org is an ad serving company and Market is a product of theirs that allows multiple banners to be run, so I am assuming this is part of the ad package here at DBSTalk and not something nefarious.

This is using IE 8 on Windows 7.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi...

Yes, added in OpenX Market (and ad network) to see if it can help with the ad sales. I have no issue with FireFox and going back. Might be a caching thing with IE.


----------

